# Possible T-Jet vacuform project.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

In about two weeks I'm going to start building some vacuform bucks again, and I think I'm going to concentrate on TJ projects for the first couple of cars. All of these bodies will be build up using a Cobra Clip so you won't need to modify your cars.

The first one will be a smaller version of my DIRT Late Model Stocker. Those of you that got the 1/64th version know how it looked, this will be somewhat similar. Anyone with the SPEED Channel and has seen the race at Eldora for Kyle Petty's Victory Junction Camp, it will be along those lines. Only one model (style) will be produced.

What I would like from you guys is an opinion of how popular you think this might be. Generally I won't make a buck unless there's at least 20 bodies going to be done from it. I'm not looking for orders, I'm looking for interest only. Since most of you know my level of work, you know it will be a head turner. I know the general appeal is for resin cars but this would be offered as a vacuform only at first, possibly a resin car later if I can find someone to mock it up. 

You won't be obligated by expressing interest, but your input is appreciated.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Okay, need some schooling. What's a Cobra clip? :freak: 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A method for mounting lexan bodies to TJ's, you can get them on the 'bay for about $10 a dozen. It just replaces the gear plate clamp. The body will be built specifically to be mounted on this clamp but could be mounted in other ways.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Thanks! Didn't realize what those things were that I gave away before. :freak: Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

N/P. I bought two lots of them and then discovered I didn't have bodies for them. So I intend to fix that.

For those of you who have my stuff from the past I'm not going to produce anything other than oval track cars after Spetember 1st. The mold for the Odyssey will be sold or traded, other molds like the Eagle will be updated to be an oval car. I also won't be producing any more of the long wheel base NASCAR cars or the 1970 Pinto in 1/64th scale. Some of Greg's bodies he sent may be converted for vacuforming, I'm not sure if there will even be a market for them. I have two T-Jet body projects I want to do then I need to learn resin casting.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would like to see something to mout easy fcb


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Not only mount but switch from car to car without having to do anything to the chassis. I've got the design down, building will start mid week and I should be done by Friday with something to see.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, started doing some modeling on this as yet unnamed project. It's a basic wedge shape with some contouring between the front wheels. As with the DIRT modifieds the nose is a bit wider than the rest of the body. I'm using the Mustang style roofline as well. One of the things about the roofline is that the right side of the top is more angled than the left side. This is an aerodynamic thing, and was something I had planned to do with the DIRT II modified for XT's that I never built. It will be a bit more rounded in places than the real world car but it will have the same look. Pictures coming as soon as I have some sanding and shaping done.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

If this is where you're going, put me down for half a dozen:










Since I don't live in the area anymore (Bakersfield now) I don't get to see many of those hairbrained projects. Good to finally see you're building again although I think some of your best stuff turns both ways. To see you go strictly oval might make your stuff a hard sell.

Where can you get those clips from? I did an e-bay search and came up empty. And are you going to sanction a class or event for them like you did with the Eagles?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's pretty much it, Eldora style late models. Not much interest here but AJ ordered a few, I'll have 5 or 6 and the Hicks Brothers want one each. Since all I have room for is an oval track that's all I'm building for. Either people want them or they don't. I got the clips from a hobby shop in Texas, don't remember the name but it was a real mom-n-pop operation. Took forever for them to send them though, over 2 weeks. And no, I'm not going to sanction anything for the rest of 2007. I may old a race at my track but I got a few complaints about the mini Indy fiasco so I'm done with that end of it.

***Just remembered who it was (hours later). Slotfathers. Great stuff just took longer than I was used to. $12 for 6 of them, and they have quite a few.***


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> That's pretty much it, Eldora style late models. Not much interest here but AJ ordered a few, I'll have 5 or 6 and the Hicks Brothers want one each. Since all I have room for is an oval track that's all I'm building for. Either people want them or they don't. I got the clips from a hobby shop in Texas, don't remember the name but it was a real mom-n-pop operation. Took forever for them to send them though, over 2 weeks. And no, I'm not going to sanction anything for the rest of 2007. I may old a race at my track but I got a few complaints about the mini Indy fiasco so I'm done with that end of it.
> 
> ***Just remembered who it was (hours later). Slotfathers. Great stuff just took longer than I was used to. $12 for 6 of them, and they have quite a few.***




Slotfathers only ships once a week, Neils a straight stand up guy but can be slow if you order onthe wrong day, I do go down and race about once a month let me know if I can help (Plus I ship cheaper lol)


Coach


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

will a thunderjet body fit on an xtraction. sorry for the stupid question. all i have is lifelikes and tycos with a few xtractions. never had anty thunderjets


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...tried to upload pics, didn't work. I'll try again later tonight.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pete,
I would have some interest in these.

Jerry


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, here's some compo pics, the smaller is the TJ Late Model, the larger is my Tyco/Tomy Late Model. 




























The clear looking areas are where I have sanded or shaped through the original .020 plastic sheeting and into the epoxy filler I use to support and fill areas to be shaped. The white line on the foof is a plastic support that was eventually covered with epoxy. The body will have a great shape to it, this is the best of the 3 Late Models I've done so far and the most "correct" looking.

I'll do some test pop's tomorrow and hopefully have some mounted pics to show later on tomorrow or early Thursday my time. Jerry, let me get a couple painted and then let me know.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, did some test pops this morning, here's the looks:

Unpainted:









Matt Kenseth paint:









I'm now having to consider making it longer in the back, maybe by as much as 1/2". It looks OK right now and my concern is making it so long nobody could pass in the corners, so I'm leaving that up to the popular opinion's eye. 

We are already plannign some races and I will be quite uncharactisticly departing from my Blue Oval ride to race the Kasey Kane Dodge:










I have all of the decals already for this car and the paint job seems pretty easy. 

So chime in about adding some tail to this late model, even if you have no interest in getting one I'm sure you have an opinion as to how it would look better.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

maybe just a touch longer bu it looks pretty good. by the way i've still got the sprintcars you sent me do you paint on the inside or outside? you still running the dewallt car i sent you? thanx.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Inside. And yeah I still do actually. We had a 500 lapper last night, just me and the nephews, with the stockers. 

I'm thinking about 1/3", maybe just the length of the end plate for the spoiler, or the distance from the rear wheel well to the back as it looks now. I'm going to make a copy of the short buck just in case it looks better shorter.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I added 1/4" to the back, moved the roofline back a bit, redid the rear spoiler and added the front fender strakes. This is the production version. I'll be pulling cars either tonight or tomorrow and painting one early next week. 



















Late model video from Lakeside Speedway...get inspired!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgJBdBjdbz8


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Lookin' GOOD Pete !


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I threw together the Bobby Labonte entry at the Eldora Prelude to the Dream race, it's not 100% accurate but it shows how much the profile has changed.



















The car sits in the middle of this body but you can mount it further forward (or back) for a more raked look. I'm going to order some Scale Master decal film and do the decals for some of the cars I will build for myself. I may even do a Fred Lorenzen version.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

I ran across a site that sells HO NASCAR decals - several of them. I do want to order 4 of the longer cars and maybe one or two of the shorter ones. I'll be in Fresburg this weekend, do you think you could have them done by then?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

They're done now, you can have the test pops too.


----------

